# Lights for a 29 gal tank



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a 29 gal tank with a few plants atm, I'm aiming to get a lot more to fill it up though going for a heavily planted tank. Are these strip lights good enough for my tank?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=13733


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That's what I have on my tank. It does fine. You need to make sure you get the right bulbs. You won't really have high light unless you have it low to the water. I have mine on those feet. Let me say that I can grown foreground plants, but don't get the good red color that requires the high light.


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

For a 29g tank don't you need a 30" fixture? Drs. Foster & Smith only list longer and shorter fixtures. I found what you should get at Big Al's http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18369/si1383023/cl0/coralifefreshwateraqualight30doublestrip and it is on sale.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I use this for my 29 gallon, and have been happy with it so far, and got it from DFS. Its pretty sleek, and the built in dual timers are nice, and the lunar lights are fun.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> That's what I have on my tank. It does fine. You need to make sure you get the right bulbs. You won't really have high light unless you have it low to the water. I have mine on those feet. Let me say that I can grown foreground plants, but don't get the good red color that requires the high light.


What do you mean by right bulbs? I thought it comes with the fixture is it not?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The one you posted had an actinic bulb. If you buy the freshwater one it does come with the correct lights.


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

It does, but they sell the right sized plant bulbs to go with it, and you can place the order all at once. And I like that it comes in a 30" fixture, even if the bulbs are still only 24". Don't ask me why, lol. I have 2 actinic bulbs just sitting in their boxes waiting for a nano-saltwater tank person to snatch them up, lol.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, as long as the bulbs are staggered from side to side like the one you posted, it works well. I don't think they make a 28" bulb. This is the best it gets unless you want to go with a TEK light (mucho dinero'!).


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Aw too late it was on back order so i was hoping I could wait until 22nd of Oct to order it but the price went back to normal. I was only 98$ yesterday lol.. bummer. Any other lightsl for heavy planted tanks thats under 150-ish?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

The link I posted earlier for the 30" fixture (still the correct one if your 29g is the same dimensions as mine) is still on sale at Big Al's for $119.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya i just ordered it. Thanks 

BTW would this type of bulb be good for freshwater planted? (has it in my current 46gal)

Dual Daylight 6,700°K/10,000°K and Dual Actinic 420 nanometer and 460 nanometer bulbs


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Qwertus said:


> Ya i just ordered it. Thanks
> 
> BTW would this type of bulb be good for freshwater planted? (has it in my current 46gal)
> 
> Dual Daylight 6,700°K/10,000°K and Dual Actinic 420 nanometer and 460 nanometer bulbs


This one is what you want -Dual Daylight 6,700°K/10,000°K


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I have both of them in the fixture, do you suggest I remove the artinic and add another dual daylight?


----------



## Vadimshevchuk (Jul 5, 2009)

I would have not bought it. The pc bulbs need to be changed like every 8 months so that 50 bucks jsut for bulbs. Also you could have gone with the coralife dual bulb strip. With two of those strips for one in front and back and you would get could plant growth. I have a single bulb 65w on my 29 gallon and i get my plants on the back to lean forward. =/

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...5/cl0/coralifefwt5aqualightdoublestriplight30


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I meant for my current 46 gal tank not for the 29gal mentioned at the title of this post. I had these lights for over 6 months now


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

coralife makes a 30" T5HO now. i don't know if there is a fresh water version yet but you can get the right bulbs.

check it out:

http://www.hellolights.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1828

edit - op's... i just read the part that said the fixture had already been purchased.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

So to I guess I need to replace the artinic with another dual daylight?


----------



## gheitman (Aug 18, 2007)

Qwertus said:


> So to I guess I need to replace the artinic with another dual daylight?


That is what I would do.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm thinking if I should change the light periods to 4hrs on 4 hrs off throughout the day to store up CO2. Any advice?


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Is longer lighting periods better or shorter ones but high wattage light for a tank with no CO2?


----------

